# Schutzhund Question



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a friend that is just getting into training her dog for Schutzhund. She took her dog to a trainer for an evaluation before she can start in the actual lessons. Some of the things she was saying about this trainer just seemed off to me, but maybe this is the norm for Schutzhund? For one thing the cost for this trainer seems crazy, hundreds of dollars per lesson. Then she said while she was there that they were hitting a dog with end of a stick when it did something wrong. Not just hitting his sides like I was under the impression they did, but took the end of the stick and hit him over the head with it. Another dog did something wrong so the trainer pulled his leash and jerked it with a choke collar on to the point where the dog was more being choked than given a correction. She seemed to think this was just how these dogs are supposed to be trained. Is this normal, are positive methods not used as much for Schutzhund? I know next to nothing about this sport, so I'm interested in learning more.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This is NOT normal (these days). These guys sound super old school to me, and I would NOT subject my dog to it. There are many other SchH trainers that are overall very positive in their methods. I'd look elsewhere (that said, in SOME areas of the SchH routine, not everything is "nicey nice").


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Purely positive may not be nearly as common in Schutzhund as it is in training dogs for other sports or trials, but I would not say it is the norm. And frankly, even if it was, if your friend feels uncomfortable with it and does not want her dog handled and treated that way, walk away. Those methods aren't unheard of, and if I were to join a Schutzhund club, I want to be comfortable and trust the people teaching and guiding me and my dog.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Not training I would use and I do schutzhund. That being said.... there are many out there calling themselves trainers for hire does not make them one though.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

I also have a question related sort of...

Is schutzhund limited to only GSDs'?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Any breed, including mixes, may compete in schutzhund, though originally it was created by Captain von Stephanitz to be a breed test for the GSD alone.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I don't do Schutzhund and I have a limited knowledge of the sport. I do know it isn't limited to GSD. Lars' grandfather has his SchIII and his mom and brother are working on their SchI. I do know for a fact neither Yngo, Jetta, nor Lorenz have been trained with the methods the OP talked about in her first post. There are some trainers who do use heavy compulsion training and there are that don't....I would look for the ones that don't.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Would you happen to know where you could register for this? I googled it and came with DVG and United Schutzhund. But they talk about GSD's, and if anybody has an experience with it, it would be very helpful and appreciated :]


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> do know for a fact neither Yngo


Yngo <3 <3 <3



> But they talk about GSD's, and if anybody has an experience with it, it would be very helpful and appreciated :]


With the United Schutzhund Clubs of America (USA) you cannot be a member of a competing GSD organization (WDA/GSDCA). Just be aware of that. But you register through the DVG/USA/WDA what have you.

USA considers itself a GSD breed advocate club, even though all breeds are allowed to compete (under SchH rules).


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks xeph. Which one would you recommend? Also what types of breeds have you seen successfully compete or do well in schutzhund other than gsds? I grew up with GSD's but I am making the switch over to a Japanese Akita with my next pup. Just curious as to how well other breeds did/do. Sounds really fun though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can't recommend any at present, since I do not currently compete, though I was formerly a member of USA. GSDs and Malinois are what you'll most commonly see in SchH. Every now and again I see a Boxer, Rottweiler, or Riesenschnauzer (Giant Schnauzer).


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Well as long as other breeds do ok in it. I just want to try it out and have some fun with my buddy. I read in another forum that people have seen labs and poodles doing well in it O_O


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, there's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi with a Schutzhund degree.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to talk to her next chance I get and see if she would be interested in a different trainer. I havent had a chance to talk to her this week though.

She did show me a video of a Jack Russell doing Schutzhund lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mr Murphy  Claudia Romard's dog


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I can't recommend any at present, since I do not currently compete, though I was formerly a member of USA. GSDs and Malinois are what you'll most commonly see in SchH. Every now and again I see a Boxer, Rottweiler, or Riesenschnauzer (Giant Schnauzer).


I think Gatsby the Zwergschnauzer needs a Schutzhund title.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yeah, there's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi with a Schutzhund degree.


http://www.dogs-tv.de/mediadetails.php?key=c600648186ebf869c983&title=
Do NOT mess with the border terrier 
Tag being the little adrenaline freak he is makes me think he would enjoy this sport (fun to see a Papillon with a schutzhund title, lol) if it were trained in play/prey drive alone. 
I did hear about a young dog that was ruined using table training/defense. Apparently, the end result wasn't pretty.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Yngo <3 <3 <3


Do you know Yngo??  There's a lot of Grandpa Yngo in Mr. Lars. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was looking into getting a dog from Ann way back when


----------

